# recommend a good family doctor / GP or clinic in dubai



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

hi guys,

new to dubai, 27 year old male, wondering if anyone has had a good experience with a family doctor / GP; male, younger (by younger I mean not over 50!) 

thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please specify an area. Not much point in anyone recommending a doctor who could be 30+ kilometres away.

-


----------

